# Do you cut off water in the evening?



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I take all my foster puppies water away by 7 pm till there crate trained and can hold it all night. And to be honest, I have been spoiled, because there has only been 3 puppies that didnt go all night since they were 8 weeks old.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I never had to but if you are having house training issues I don't think there would be a problem. I might leave the water down if the puppy happened to be suffering from vomiting or diarhea. sp.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I let Tucker drink all he wants and then I take him out right before I put him in his crate for the night. He has done so incredibly well with his crate training and hasn't had any accidents in there for well over a month.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

We never did. I've seen recommendations to use ice cubes at night.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Because intake equals output, I do not allow free choice water when I am housebreaking. I give it to the puppy so I know when she'll need to go out. I usually do not give water past about 8 o'clock, in order to make sure that the puppy is well eliminated before bedtime. Obviously, if it is hot, or the puppy has played hard, I will offer a small amount, but again, I know then how soon she will need to go out so there are no accidents. Once reliably housebroken, I will leave water down for her, although I don't leave water in crates for puppies - it makes it difficult for them to be able to go through the night without eliminating.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla had free choice from the moment she came home. Blush's was limited until she was 100% potty trained (12 weeks) she has always been a water dog & would play hard and flop down in her bowl. after the potty breaking was over, we kept towels around the bowl...

suggestion...when we were limiting water for Blush we kept a dish in the bathtub for Layla. she was able to easily hop over the tub & have all she wanted. it worked very well.


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

I took away Sherman's water at night while housebreaking. If he was thirsty after 7 or 8pm, he got ice cubes. It worked for us...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chloe has access to water all night, I take her out last thing before we go to bed and she actually never had an accident in the crate.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

An otherwise healthy pup is not going to dehydrate overnight. I used to take the water away at six at night so that there wasn't the two AM potty break. 

If I had a young pup who was sick I'd keep an eye on things of course just in case.

No water in the crate, I seem to get the insane puppies who like to swim in anything (will have to get a picture of Storee trying to swim in a small bucket:bowl

Lana


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your advice so far! You can see why I'm confused...everyone does something different, lol!  We aren't putting water IN the crate, and other than the first night home she has not had an accident inside of it either. Just trying to cut down on those middle of the night trips out in the freezing cold!  Thanks again!


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I took water away between 7 and 8 in the evening, and Wilson very rarely had to go out at night. Some of the best advice I got!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

With both my dogs I always eliminated water by 7-8:00. They were fine. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Francine's- yes. She's 11 months old, but it'll be a while probably before I give her unlimited water overnight. She sleeps in a crate so it's easy to give her a small drink (which she usually doesn't even show interest in anyway) before bed.

The Whippets, no, never, not even as tiny babies, but lazy male Whippets are a lot easier to housebreak than a female Golden that's a busy little bee always on the go (which means she processes more water, faster, so has to pee more than a Whippet that just sleeps all the time). I also think male dogs in general can hold it longer and are easier to housebreak (with the exception of marking, maybe, in an adult, intact male). 

The Whippet boys don't have crates at all (just got rid of Epic's for good recently) so they can drink any time they want. I waited for Epic to be 18 months old before I took the crate away, but his entire puppyhood he's had unlimited water in his crate. He's never peed in his crate ever, that I can recall, not even at like 8 weeks of age. 

It really depends on the dog...  But it won't hurt your pup to go the night without.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

I took Sasha's water away at 6.30 latest, she was peeing so much in the night it was the only option, she is now 4 months old and seems to have got the hang of not peeing in the night, goes about 8/9 hours depending when i go to bed, still seems to have the odd accident in the day, when we forget to take her out after some playtime, but the water is not going back down, i was also told she must have water 24/7 if she is eating dry food, but she is on 1/2 and 1/2 dry and tinned, but as its me cleaning it up i made the decision, now does she look dehydrated, i dont think so, and she now also knows the routine, and i always offer water to both dogs before i take it way





























































now tell me shes dehydrated


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

We take Ranger's water bowl up at 7 pm and he goes through the night now without waking up to have to go out. He loves his water and drinks a lot during the day, meaning we have to take him out almost every 45 minutes. (I think his bladder is the size of a peanut) He is 14 weeks old.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I've been taking water away around 9pm, and she goes out before bed around 10:30pm. worked out well...


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

I always make sure Emma has fresh water at all times even if that means having to get up a extra time during the night it's fine by me. I rather it be that way than her being dehydrated.


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

Miss Bailey is almost 3 months old. Try to be careful with the amount of water that you leave for her at night at least one more month or until she is fully potty trained, just leave her a couple of small sips if you do not want to deprive her of water completely.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

Nope i do not take his water away i put hunters food up cause i do not want him to gorge himself but water is one thing i will never take away from him


----------

